# Problemas Transmisor de audio por la red electrica de 220V



## luiselelectronico (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola, abro este tema ya que arme el transmisor de audio por la red electrica de 220v que se encuentra en la pagina de PABLIN. El tranmisor si sirve ya que le introduje una señal de audio y la recibi con una radio am. El problema esta en el receptor ya que cuando lo concecto no recibe ninguna señal. Lo extraño es de ue el receptor si esta dando señal de audio pero no la del transmisor. Por lo que yo pienso creo que es el transformador de FI del receptor que para mi lo conecte mal ya que como no tiene derivacion simetrica a lo mejor lo estoy conectando al reves y por eso no funciona el circuito. Ustedes que me dicen.


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 2, 2008)

luiselectronico a que alcance pusiste el receptor? si es en otra casa ¿comparte la misma fase?


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 2, 2008)

De hecho los conecte en el mismo contacto y no se escucha nada solo un zumbido pero no el audio que le inyeto al transmisor. En cambio si le conecto una radio am en vez del receptor original se escucha el audio.


----------



## Juank21 (Nov 17, 2012)

luis electrónico yo implemente el mismo circuito del que hablas, pero tengo un problema con el transmisor y es que el lm566 se calienta tan solo con alimentar el circuito. me gustaría saber como te termino de ir con el proyecto, me interesa saber si lo pudiste colocar en funcionamiento.


----------



## zeusjorg (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola

yo tambien e realizado los dos circuitos, el emisor y el receptor.

Y me pasa igual que a ti se me calienta muchisimo el LM566.

E repasado el circuito varias veces y todo esta bien conectado.
La tension es la correcta 12V.

mirando con un osciloscopio los 12v sin el integrado son perfecto.
pero al conectar el integrado produce un pequeño ruido a los 12v.

haver si alguien nos ayuda.

feliz año a todos


----------

